# Bachmann Railtruck



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, the search function is still not working, looking to see about their railtruck. TW is running them at $79 but want to see how they hold up (hopefully not like the gandy dancer) and how their size is compared to something I already have (2 truck shay, climax, connie). Thanks in advance.

Mickey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can go to George Schreyer site and read the review and the how to fix. I have had mine for quite some time so do nt know if there has been a newer version made. Later RJD


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

You can always use a Google search with the following - site:mylargescale.com bachmann railtruck 

There is also a recent thread in that other centralized large scale site regarding the scale of the railtruck. (Is it okay to supply the name and url of other sites, what's the etiquette here?) 
I've done George's screw change while converting to RailBoss 4 and battery. Everything works quite well though I don't know about the truck's reliability since it's not been run very much and my layout is indoors.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I have had one for a few years, and like it. It is a small neat accessory to run around prior to a run day to check the track.

I also did George's mod on the forward gear box, and that is fine.

However, it began to slip a few months ago.

Turns out the rear axel gear that mates with the drive shaft gear has split on me. I have not heard of this problem before.

BM has the rear axel assemble listed for $20 but is out of stock on it.

I looked at NWSL and Barry, both do not carry the gear. So I just used some 30 gage wire and bound it up and it does work but that is not a permanent fix by any means.

SO if anyone knows where to get a replacement rear axel gear I would appreciate it.

That said, I would suggest you get yourself one, they are a unique little truck and others have done nice job of RC/battery conversion and detailing on them.

BTW the latest em from TW only shows one color of truck on sale, they had 4 or 5 colors a few weeks ago, they may be going.....

Jerry


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Their site shows lots of options available at the $79.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Oft mentioned without a lead... 
http://www.girr.org/girr/index.html 

The above will take you to George's site... 
John


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Read that, thanks John. Probably will pass on it for now.


----------

